# Are arowana illegal



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Are arowanas illegal in Canada


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

They are legal. At this point in time, they are permitted in Canada.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

All arowana even. Asian ones


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Jling,
Asian Arowana are listed under CITES regulations. This means they require a CITES permit from the originating country and an import permit on this end to be imported. If these steps are followed and approved, then it is legal to import them into Canada.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

To my knowledge only places in the world that "Asian Arowana" are "Illegal" to own is the USA and Australia. Canada, Asia, and the UK etc are "Legal"


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I remember seeing some expensive asian arowanas that were advertised as having all paperwork and microchipped. Is that a common thing with CITIES certified fish? Seems to be to be pretty invasive to insert a microchip into a fish!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

yup it's common , that's how they determine if it's a legal fish, they look something like this....


----------

